# MAPG Demo



## BradG (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok chaps, my wife and I have talked it over and we're coming over for the MAPG :biggrin:

What would you like a demo on? 

*Etching Aluminium / Copper alloys

or 

*Anodising Aluminium / Titanium

Can't really do a demo on the plating due to the fumes they give off without a fume cabinet or extraction hood.


----------



## hard hat (Nov 1, 2013)

personally, anodising (anodizing here  ), I think it would appeal to more people and especially myself. you've got me all excited now


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 1, 2013)

This is good news Brad. Sorry, it's going to be out of my range but, hopefully there will be photos or, maybe a video.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 1, 2013)

That's awesome! I'm working on being able to go. I'd love to see the etching!


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 1, 2013)

Let me understand this question, do I want shrimp or steak????


----------



## jeff (Nov 1, 2013)

That's great news!


----------



## BradG (Nov 1, 2013)

Its a shame its too far Chuck, would of been good to chat in person 

Jonathon you need to go so i can soak up all your casting secrets lol

Edice, steak wins every time :biggrin:

Jeff, will be good to see you


----------



## jmbaker79 (Nov 1, 2013)

Anodizing, and Shrimp...Thats my vote!


----------



## healeydays (Nov 1, 2013)

edicehouse said:


> Let me understand this question, do I want shrimp or steak????



Steak or shrimp?  Get that boy some BBQ...


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 1, 2013)

I think we now have our headliner!!  This is awesome news.


----------



## pesto126 (Nov 1, 2013)

Can someone explain what is MAPG?  Sorry....


----------



## hard hat (Nov 1, 2013)

Mid Atlantic Penturners Gathering. Richmond VA


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 1, 2013)

pesto126 said:


> Can someone explain what is MAPG?  Sorry....


Mid-Atlantic Penturners Gathering for pictures and info from last year.


----------



## pesto126 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Bruce/HardHat...


----------



## edstreet (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't take the poll as the choice I would make is not listed.  That would be C) BOTH.  Reason is you are traveling a good distance and may as well book you for both and make it more economical.


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 1, 2013)

The Shrimp or steak comment was summed up by Ed Street.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 1, 2013)

Holly crap, now I really need to try to get there...


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow!!! Awesome!! Looking forward to it!


----------



## skiprat (Nov 1, 2013)

I can just imagine the scene.....

Customs official......'What is the purpose of your visit to USA?'

Brad, while wearing white lab coat and head torch...'Hey dude, I'm gonna show a bunch of guys how to mix some acids and other chems...'

Customs official.....'Guards!!!!!! Take him down!!!!'


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 1, 2013)

Brad, after just looking at Bruce's thread, I may be able to make that trip. Since it's not until May. I thought it was sooner and, conflict with our move back to Indy. We shall see :biggrin: Therefore, I will register my vote.


----------



## BradG (Nov 2, 2013)

You do indeed Roy!

Steve don't even go there lol. Customs have a habit of stopping me for some reason. shoes and belt, to dismantling my laptop to make sure nothing was hidden in it. Id like to think i don't look THAT dodgy.. but C'est la vié

Chuck, great news!


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 2, 2013)

Brad, no need to try bringing the chemicals. That's available locally. I may even bring mine. Just make up some of those cool patterns. :biggrin:

This is assuming the etching demo will prevail in the pole.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 2, 2013)

BradG said:


> You do indeed Roy!
> 
> Steve don't even go there lol. Customs have a habit of stopping me for some reason. shoes and belt, to dismantling my laptop to make sure nothing was hidden in it. Id like to think i don't look THAT dodgy.. but C'est la vié
> 
> Chuck, great news!



Most often they pick those who they feel are easy targets and who will complain the least.  The shoes and belts among most all other 'security' measures is nothing more than a museum trip and is not real security by no stretch of the imagination.


----------



## BradG (Nov 2, 2013)

dalecamino said:


> Brad, no need to try bringing the chemicals. That's available locally. I may even bring mine. Just make up some of those cool patterns. :biggrin:
> 
> This is assuming the etching demo will prevail in the pole.



Hi Chuck,
Chems and equipment have been arranged so no worries there :wink:


----------



## BradG (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks to all who've posted or voted

I will be demonstrating exothermic etching of aluminium, and anodising aluminium


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 18, 2013)

BradG said:


> I will be demonstrating exothermic etching of aluminium, and anodising aluminium


The best of both worlds.  Thanks Brad!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 18, 2013)

BradG said:


> Thanks to all who've posted or voted
> 
> I will be demonstrating exothermic etching of aluminium, and anodising aluminium



And, I'm trying to come up with a good lead in demo on making a kitless aluminum pen.  Goal is to be able to do this on any lathe with common tools.   Have a few prototypes in the works!


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 18, 2013)

BradG said:


> Thanks to all who've posted or voted
> 
> I will be demonstrating exothermic etching of aluminium, and anodising aluminium



OK,
Steak AND Shrimp


----------

